# Wanna See Who Came Today?---June 30, 2009



## Jefroka (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a proud papa today! Bobby sent me a beautiful young tyke, a real badass lil critter, handsome too. Ate seven crickets within ten minutes of being outta the shipping container. Impressive huh?

I'm amazed at how aware he is and intelligent for such a little guy. You can tell he's smart by the way he checked out his new (temporary) environment.

A contractor friend owed me a favor and is almost finished with his indoor enclosure which will be 8' x 35" x 3'.

Thinking of calling him "Tank" cause he's such a lil badass! Well, that's one name, but I will wait and see if a better name comes to me.

Here's a few pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/June302009?authkey=Gv1sRgCIv8sbzpntufXQ#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... bzpntufXQ#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 30, 2009)

awesome man congrats


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'm a very happy and proud papa tonight!


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks awesome, how was his temperment towards you? did you get to handle him.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations, he looks great!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 30, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Looks awesome, how was his temperment towards you? did you get to handle him.



When I untied the bag, I went in to reach down to pick him up and he hissed once at me. I figured he was one smart cookie being boxed up for half a day and in that bag, and here was this hairy forearm coming his way, I would of hissed too! I was proud of him at that moment to be honest.

I then laid the bag out and pulled the sides apart and he poked his head out to get a looksy. After a minute, I placed my hand underneath him and put him on his rock. He showed me no aggression.

I had already misted his tank and decided to mist him some after him being cooped up and all and he seemed to like it.

After another minute or two the tongue came out and he was on the move for a bite to eat, I felt, and obliged him with one cricket after another, seven in all.

He went underneath his rock a little later for a rest.

I'm like a kid at christmas, no joke!

Thanks again Bobby!


...Jefroka


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations i cant wait to get mine... did u feed em in his tank or a seperate spot?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 1, 2009)

Bobby said its alright feeding insects in the cage but not meat. I fed the crix in the cage.


...Jefroka


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 1, 2009)

congrats man! all you folks getting your extremes are really making me want mine now! come on eggs...HATCH!!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrat's man, that's so awesome! We want pic's, pic's, and more pic,s


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> AWD247 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome, how was his temperment towards you? did you get to handle him.
> ...




Thats great, and really shows the quality of Bobby's animals, straight from the box making perfect pets.. :app


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I built about a 4 and a half foot feeding enclosure for my lil guy. He ate some more crix and maybe a superworm and some egg.

Next I will offer him a pinky!


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome! Enjoy!
Bobby 'gu's ROCK!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck Bro Im sure youll love the GU


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 1, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> Good luck Bro Im sure youll love the GU



Hey, I love him already! :roon 


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey when are you going to offer him a pinkie? So I can see when its okay to feed my baby one. Thanks.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 6, 2009)

HES A NICE LOOKING TEGU


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 7, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Hey when are you going to offer him a pinkie? So I can see when its okay to feed my baby one. Thanks.



This is the post I made last week, where I fed a pinky: <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4376" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4376</a><!-- l -->

He devoured it in a few bites, gulps.


...Jefroka


----------

